# Pic of Angharad and her brother Morgan



## Spunky Cupkake

Hi girls thanks for all the replies will do my birth story when i get the chance and will add other pictures of angharad to go with it 

This is Angharad with her brother Morgan

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c183/outrated2005/DSCF3518.jpg


----------



## Caroline

She's beautiful, what a cute pair they make, congratulations hun.


----------



## Tezzy

awww congratulations hun


----------



## bexxie

oh she looks right gorgeous dumpling,what lovly skin colour! And big brother is scrumptious could eat him up lol

well done hunnie
bex.x


----------



## Jo

You have 2 smashers there hun x


----------



## Eelis

Congratulations! Love the name!


----------



## Trinity

Aww they are both gorgeous hun.


----------



## Suz

How Cute. Morgan Looks like a proud big brother. Angharad is so cute.


----------



## LynnieH

Congratulations, she is beautiful. Well done.


----------



## vicky

she is beautiful congruatlations hun


----------



## Imi

Congrats sweetie she gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## wannabmum

She's gorgeous, Congrats you must b on :cloud9: 

Stacey xxxx


----------



## Tilly

Bless, shes adorable and so is your son. By the way, I have that sleepsuit for Bethanie too. :)


----------



## muffin

awww spunky shes just perfect!! arent they both alike?! well done and i cant wait to hear how you got onxxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Gorg pic hun x 

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb2591.gif 
*CONGRATULATIONS again xx*


----------



## stephlw25

Aww congrats again, shes gorgeous!


----------



## sophie

U have gorgeous kids great pic!
x


----------



## *saulino*

Hi

Aww what a lovely pic he looks like such a proud big brother
Katrina


----------



## twinkletoes

thats a lovely pic hun. you have gorgeous children. congrats x


----------



## Tam

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! SHE IS LOVELY......WHAT A LOVELY PIC!! X


----------



## Sinead

Congrats, and what beautiful children
you must be so proud of them

Sinead


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaawwww wot 2vbeautiful kids


----------

